# Which "Get Fuzzy" character are you?



## white page (Jun 12, 2009)

Which "Get Fuzzy" character are you? 
Which character from the irreverant comic strip are you? Bucky Katt? Satchel Pooch? Rob Wilco? 
personality test


Quiz - Which "Get Fuzzy" character are you? - YouThink.com

and other quircky quizes


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2009)

Ironically, my result:

*Satchel Pooch*
              Good ol` Satchel tries to be everyone`s best friend, but more often than not, he`s caught in the middle of Bucky`s mischief and Rob`s admonishment. Innocent and well-meaning, if hopelessly naive.


----------



## Mari (Jun 12, 2009)

Satchel Pooch

Good ol` Satchel tries to be everyone`s best friend, but more often than not, he`s caught in the middle of Bucky`s mischief and Rob`s admonishment. Innocent and well-meaning, if hopelessly naive.


----------



## Banned (Jun 12, 2009)

*Rob Wilco* 
 The stressed-out "guardian" of Bucky and Satchel, he works in an ad agency to support his unconventional family unit. He`s a sincere, likable guy who can`t seem to catch a break.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 12, 2009)

*Satchel Pooch*

Good ol` Satchel tries to be everyone`s best friend, but more often than not, he`s caught in the middle of Bucky`s mischief and Rob`s admonishment. Innocent and well-meaning, if hopelessly naive.


----------

